# Glock 21



## kdalton324

So I am getting ready to start with a local police force and they issue Glock 21's as the duty weapon. Please put all Glock debates aside, there not my preferred weapon but its what is issued. I am looking for an off duty holster and wondered if a Glock 21 will fit in any other standard sized Glock holsters. Like a Glock 17 or Glock 22 holster.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

kdalton324 said:


> I am looking for an off duty holster and wondered if a Glock 21 will fit in any other standard sized Glock holsters. Like a Glock 17 or Glock 22 holster.


Do an online search for Glock holsters and see if the listings for the different models use the same catalog numbers.
I suspect you will find they don't in most cases, since the 21's slide will be wider than a 17.
Most LEO's also want retention holsters, so a more precise fit is required and desired.
http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2011/12/19/gen-4-glock-21/

Gen4 Glock 21 Specs

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/G21_Gen4_Specs-250x324.jpg"


----------



## Bearfootfarm

kdalton324 said:


> I am looking for an off duty holster and wondered if a Glock 21 will fit in any other standard sized Glock holsters. Like a Glock 17 or Glock 22 holster.


Do an online search for Glock holsters and see if the listings for the different models use the same catalog numbers.
I suspect you will find they don't in most cases, since the 21's slide will be wider than a 17.

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2011/12/19/gen-4-glock-21/

Gen4 Glock 21 Specs


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

https://www.midwayusa.com/glock-20-21/br?cid=10790
and if you don't find what you like , there are a lot of people doing custom Kydex now that you can have almost anything made

I started working in Kydex recently and you can really pull the gun in close to the body with the right holster , and make a G17 disappear under an untucked shirt
that said one of the local police I know just uses a blackhawk serpa for everything , as a paddle off duty he just clips his badge to his belt next to the holster and doesn't care who sees it , or if he is printing badly. as most of us know you would virtually have to have a shotgun down your pants before most people would get their noses out of their cell phone and pay attention to you carrying.

also you will get no grief from me about carrying a glock , a fine tool.


----------



## kdalton324

The standard duty holster is a serpa. not my favorite, I dont like having to press my trigger finger against the gun to realese it. I much prefer the 5.11 thumb drive. but they dont make one for glock 21


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

the serpa isn't the worst , just make sure you keep that finger strait parallel to the barrel on the frame. every once in a while some one comes out of a serpa and slaps the trigger for a Negligent Discharge but good form avoids this.

so I guess the easy answer is the Serpa paddle is 22.39 right now at Midwayusa.com it prints badly because it doesn't pull the gun in tight to the body so just put your badge on your belt in front of it any way.
sounds like that is going to be new SOP any way for off duty responding to an incident they see in front of their house after the officer in St Louise shot their co-worker an who had already identified himself to the other officers on the scene.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

It would probably fit into one just a touch tight. The 21 is .09 inches wider than a 17 or 22 according to glock. Length is about 1/4 inch difference. I use a Yaqui on a paddle with my 1911, I ain't lost my pistol yet and I ride around on tractors all the time with it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

the question would be does your department require a retention device?

this was the first G17 holster I made , the retention is stiff enough that you could hang upside down from the monkey bars at the kids play ground without loosing the gun but a strait tug by the wearer and it is in hand easily


----------



## FireMaker

For a secondary weapon, find something that you like and can shoot well.


----------



## RonM

Which department are you going with, kdalton..


----------



## Bearfootfarm

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the question would be does your department require a retention device?


He asked about an *off*-duty holster:



kdalton324 said:


> I am looking for an *off duty* holster and wondered if a Glock 21 will fit in any other standard sized Glock holsters.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Bearfootfarm said:


> He asked about an *off*-duty holster:


 yup thats why I asked some departments require them on off duty holsters also , If you carry as law enforcement and not as a civilian under civilian law then they can put what ever restrictions on it as a department by department basis.


----------



## kdalton324

I'm kinda surprised that there aren't more options for holsters out there. I know its a fairly good sized hand cannon but its becoming much more popular among law enforcement, at least in my area.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

kdalton324 said:


> I'm kinda surprised that there aren't more options for holsters out there. I know its a fairly good sized hand cannon but its becoming much more popular among law enforcement, at least in my area.


Most here go with 9mm's or 40 calibers, although some smaller deparments still allow officers to carry their own choice.


----------



## krackin

.40 is a good choice as long as you always remember exactly what you did a couple minutes ago in a confrontation. It could kill you if you are wrong. Any auto is the same problem. Wheel guns work better sometimes. Not always, sometimes.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

What?


----------



## krackin

Think it out Tex.


----------



## kdalton324

Coming from a department that carried a .38 I think i can say with alot of certainty that I would rather carry any reputable auto than another revolver. In today's world having more than six shots at your disposal is crucial.


----------



## kdalton324

In reference to my original question though. I received a "blue gun", training model, for the academy. I think while I'm in the academy ill work on either creating a leather or kydex holster for it.


----------



## krackin

Huh. Never carried less than a .357 except for sport. More likely .41 or .44. I'll carry any one of those over a .40 auto with the exception of better concealment. Auto lay flat. I wore a sig 229 for many years, Still junk compared to a SW .41 or R .44, Vaq, .45.


----------



## Al Yaz

Unfortunately, with all due respect, kinda like debating what is the best motor oil. Find what you like and works for you and practice practice practice and you are golden. The Glock 21 is a fine weapon in the hands of a proficient user.


----------



## Al Yaz

PS: kdalton324. Congrats on the new career. Be safe my friend.


----------



## krackin

I found the old Ruger New Army to be more accurate at 25 yards than any auto I ever used outside of the MK II.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

krackin said:


> I found the old Ruger New Army to be more accurate at 25 yards than any auto I ever used outside of the MK II.


but the glock reloads a lot faster , when your only shooting short distance and may be dancing around cover and concealment doing it , more rounds , and faster reloads become important.

a few years back there was a cop and a criminal , cop makes the stop , criminal pulls into an empty parking lot both men have the same S&W 9mm the exact same model that held 16 rounds as the cop approaches the car the driver shoots the cop , the cop shoots back , strikes the criminal, they chase each other around the car both injured , the cop in the end is hit twice , the criminal also hit 2-3 times in their exchange using the car for cover , this goes on the cop takes the opportunity at one point to reload with retention before he ran dry , the criminal runs dry and the cop then ends the fight


----------



## kdalton324

Always always always track your round count and perform tactical reloads


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

krackin said:


> .40 is a good choice as long as you always remember exactly what you did a couple minutes ago in a confrontation. It could kill you if you are wrong. Any auto is the same problem. Wheel guns work better sometimes. Not always, sometimes.





Texaspredatorhu said:


> What?


I second that. 

What??


----------



## krackin

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> but the glock reloads a lot faster , when your only shooting short distance and may be dancing around cover and concealment doing it , more rounds , and faster reloads become important.
> 
> a few years back there was a cop and a criminal , cop makes the stop , criminal pulls into an empty parking lot both men have the same S&W 9mm the exact same model that held 16 rounds as the cop approaches the car the driver shoots the cop , the cop shoots back , strikes the criminal, they chase each other around the car both injured , the cop in the end is hit twice , the criminal also hit 2-3 times in their exchange using the car for cover , this goes on the cop takes the opportunity at one point to reload with retention before he ran dry , the criminal runs dry and the cop then ends the fight


I see your point Pete, I'm a lousy dancer. I always thought my combo SW M13 and an auto backup was pretty good. Don't get me wrong, I love autos. 

You other guys. Y'all ever been shot at where you weren't backed up by a company? It gets really different when there is only you and a pard. Sometimes it is just you.


----------

